# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Gian hàng hết hiệu lực >  Đồ nghề Nhật Cũ, hàng Bãi

## Máy Đánh Bóng Sơn

Em có mấy cái đồ nghề cần Thanh Lý Bác nào cần DT em 0903773094 em cám ơn , ngoài tool mở vít và máy đáng bóng sơn ra mỗi cái còn  lại chỉ có một, cái nào dùng pin sạc thì giá đã báo gồm pin và sạc, Máy đáng bóng sơn thì báo gồm đế thớt long cừu mút...




HÌNH CÒN MÁY CÒN HÌNH HẾT ĐÃ BÁN
Tất cả khoan, cưa ... đã gắng Dimmer để dùng điện 220V, Bác nào thích dùng 110V thì bỏ dimmer ra
(giảm 100k-150K phí ship hàng nếu ghé em uống càphê với em )


1
con đội, bơm hơi

2

Súng mở óc



3
 chà nhám



4
 cắt tôn , bắn vít, cưa nọng


5 
khoan pin



6 
mở vít pin
(đã bán số 1 ,4,5,6)


7

khoan điện
(đã bán số 6,8)


8
Máy cắt cầm tay

(đã bán số 1, )



9
 khác


10 Mở óc Hitachi mở được xe 4C, Makita mở đc xe 7C, có điều tốc điện 110V

----------


## Máy Đánh Bóng Sơn

11
(đã bán số 1,4,)



12 Tool mở vít mở óc < 15 (1 súng, 2 pin, 1 sạc 110V)




13 


14
súng hơi Nhật cũ bác nào cần alo em nhe (giảm 150K phí ship hàng nếu ghé em uống càphê)
(đã bán số 1 ,2,7,8)




15
(đã bán số 2,3)




16

Máy bơm Hitachi rất mới



17

18



19


20

----------


## Ken

Sao ko ghi rõ bao nhiêu vol , bao nhiêu wat ?

----------

Máy Đánh Bóng Sơn

----------


## Máy Đánh Bóng Sơn

> Sao ko ghi rõ bao nhiêu vol , bao nhiêu wat ?


Hàng 110v nhưng em gắng dimmer để dùng 220V hết tất cả rồi, chỉ trừ sạc pin, và súng có điều tốc là kg chuyển vì hư công tắc diều tốc thôi

----------


## mrcao86

2 cái này làm em đau hết cả mắt

----------

Máy Đánh Bóng Sơn

----------


## Máy Đánh Bóng Sơn

> 2 cái này làm em đau hết cả mắt


Sorry Bác tấm đầu em quên sửa tên

----------


## Máy Đánh Bóng Sơn

Mở lốp 12V Hitachi Nhật cũ
Nhỏ gọn, pin 12V 3.0ah mạnh mẽ, dùng lâu hết pin, có thể mở lốp xe 4c, 7c siết bánh theo cần siết zin theo xe, kg mở được xe tải..., sản phẩm được bảo hành 6 tháng, gồm máy 200k, sạc 110v 200k, pin 12V 3.0ah 200/1c, pin dung bình 12V 100K/1c ( mang theo xe lúc quen sạc pin vẫn dùng được), 
DT: 090 3773 094

Giá bán 
300.000 đồng ( máy+ pin dùng bình 12V)
600.000 đồng (máy + 1 pin 12V 3.0ah + sạc 110V)
700.000 đồng (máy + 1 pin 12V 3.0ah + sạc 110V+ Pin dùng bình 12V)
800.000 đồng (máy + 2 pin 12V 3.0ah + sạc 110V)
900.000 đồng (máy + 2 pin 12V 3.0ah + sạc 110V+ Pin dùng bình 12V)

----------


## linhdt1121

Có bác nào mua và nhận đc hàng thì xác nhận để ae mua sau yên tâm hơn,e cũng định mua mấy thứ nhưng thấy toàn nick mới nên hơi e ngại

----------

Máy Đánh Bóng Sơn, thuhanoi

----------


## Máy Đánh Bóng Sơn

Bác nào có facebook kết bạn với em tên " Máy Đánh Bóng Sơn" nhé, qua trang fb của em xem có ai nói năng gì về chất lương cũng như uy tín không ,có thể tìm thấy em trên dd Otoxuyenviet.net, otosaigon.com, otofun.net, hàng em có bảo hành, bưu điện giao hàng và thu tiền

----------

cnclaivung, minhtriet

----------


## Máy Đánh Bóng Sơn

Súng Mở óc Makita còn mới



Khoan Bosch 



Mai khuông Hitachi


Sung mở vít dung pin



Sạc 110V


Pin 9.6V, 12V 2.0ah, 3.0ah 



Makita không sac ( Đã Bán )

----------


## Ken

> Súng Mở óc Makita còn mới
> 
> 
> 
> Khoan Bosch 
> 
> 
> 
> Mai khuông Hitachi
> ...


Pin kèm theo máy còn mới ko bác ?

----------

Máy Đánh Bóng Sơn

----------


## dangtantu1988

có bình bơm hơi ngon bổ rẻ không bác. làm một cái về xịt pu. tư vấn chi tiết cụ thể giúp em

----------


## Máy Đánh Bóng Sơn

> Pin kèm theo máy còn mới ko bác ?


Tuy theo cục tốt, khá, yếu và hư ..., nhưng pin Nhật rất ngon, khó chết...

Tốt : Sạc để 3 tháng vẫn dùng tốt (5%) giá từ 200-300K/1V
Khá : Sạc dùng ok để 3 ngày hết ( thường là pin này 30%) giá 100K/1V
Yếu: sạc được dùng hết liền 10%      100K/1V   
Hư : không sạc được 50%                50k/1v dùng lấy vỏ

Tất cả pin đều tốt khó hư,nhưng do là để ngòai mưa, ngập nước lầu ngày... hàng công về ngta rửa bằng nước cho đẹp, làm giấy bảo vệ giữa các cell hư, làm pin chạm điện hư

----------


## Máy Đánh Bóng Sơn

> có bình bơm hơi ngon bổ rẻ không bác. làm một cái về xịt pu. tư vấn chi tiết cụ thể giúp em


Bác cần bình bao nhiêu lít, máy bơm mấy kg, hàng 110V có dùng tiện không

----------


## Máy Đánh Bóng Sơn

Mấy cái đồ nghề cũ Nhật cho Bác nào cần DT em : 090 3773 094

----------


## Máy Đánh Bóng Sơn

> Mấy cái đồ nghề cũ Nhật cho Bác nào cần DT em : 090 3773 094


Máy 4,5 đã Bán

----------


## solero

Cho em xem rõ tem mác máy này với ạ.

----------


## Máy Đánh Bóng Sơn

Súng mở ốc điện 220V

----------


## hung1706

Bác chủ có máy cắt sắt hàng bãi không bác. Em đang tìm 1 con cũ phục vụ chế cháo giải trí ở nhà thôi ạ.
Như này này:

Thanks bác ạ !  :Big Grin:

----------


## Máy Đánh Bóng Sơn

> Bác chủ có máy cắt sắt hàng bãi không bác. Em đang tìm 1 con cũ phục vụ chế cháo giải trí ở nhà thôi ạ.
> Như này này:
> 
> Thanks bác ạ !


Nhiếu lắm Makita, Hitachi,Rybio... giá tùy lớn, nhỏ, đẹp, xấu cắt gỗ, nhôm hay sắt... giá từ 800k đến 2500K

----------


## minhtriet

Đã nhận được cây đèn led Makita và mấy mũi bắn vít, thanks bác.

----------


## hung1706

Bác chủ ở đâu vậy ạ? Bác báo giá dùm em con makita điện 220V đia cắt 350mm hoặc nhỏ hơn cũng được. Cho em xin ít hình ảnh luôn nhé

----------


## Máy Đánh Bóng Sơn

> Đã nhận được cây đèn led Makita và mấy mũi bắn vít, thanks bác.


Thank Bác nhiều




> Bác chủ ở đâu vậy ạ? Bác báo giá dùm em con makita điện 220V đia cắt 350mm hoặc nhỏ hơn cũng được. Cho em xin ít hình ảnh luôn nhé


Bên em hàng Nhật bãi điện 110V không Bác ơi

cuối Tuần em post lên xem có bác nào cần không

----------


## hung1706

Em thấy bác bảo gắn dimmer rồi mà...em chỉ cần mua về, cắm vào điện 220v, nghe réo réo là đạt chuẩn G7 rồi ạ hehe. Bác cho em xin địa chỉ bữa nào qua làm ly cafe  :Big Grin:

----------


## linhdt1121

Đính kèm 7477



> Nhiếu lắm Makita, Hitachi,Rybio... giá tùy lớn, nhỏ, đẹp, xấu cắt gỗ, nhôm hay sắt... giá từ 800k đến 2500K



em đang làm con máy bằng nhôm,ko có máy cắt toàn phải ra hàng cắt,bất tiện quá,bác cho mấy cái hình máy cắt nhôm hoặc cắt sắt,hợp lý em làm 1 cái
mà cắt sắt có lắp đc đĩa cắt nhôm ko các bác nhỉ

----------


## Máy Đánh Bóng Sơn

> Em thấy bác bảo gắn dimmer rồi mà...em chỉ cần mua về, cắm vào điện 220v, nghe réo réo là đạt chuẩn G7 rồi ạ hehe. Bác cho em xin địa chỉ bữa nào qua làm ly cafe


Thank Bác, Dimmer chỉ gắn cái nhỏ nhỏ thôi < 1000W, chứ cái máy cắt sắt nó trên > 1400W, gắn vào cháy liên. DC của em: 152 Đường số 17, P.11, Gò Vấp TP.HCM




> Đính kèm 7477
> 
> 
> 
> em đang làm con máy bằng nhôm,ko có máy cắt toàn phải ra hàng cắt,bất tiện quá,bác cho mấy cái hình máy cắt nhôm hoặc cắt sắt,hợp lý em làm 1 cái
> mà cắt sắt có lắp đc đĩa cắt nhôm ko các bác nhỉ


Bác cần máy nhỏ lớn như thế nào?, máy cắt sắt lấp lưởi cắt nhôm gỗ đều được

----------


## ít nói

dimmer em xài toàn 2500w có điều thốc quạt mạnh tí ko là ngoách ngay

----------


## linhdt1121

e cần cái loại nào lắp đc cái đĩa 250.

----------


## Luyến

hi bác chủ.
em đang cần 2 máy khoan điện cầm tay 220v hàng bãi nhật còn dùng tốt. 3 máy khoan vặn ốc dùng điện 220v. bác chủ có thì báo em cái giá nhé.

----------


## culitruong

> hi bác chủ.
> em đang cần 2 máy khoan điện cầm tay 220v hàng bãi nhật còn dùng tốt. 3 máy khoan vặn ốc dùng điện 220v. bác chủ có thì báo em cái giá nhé.


Yêu cầu của quý khách hơi bị khoai, ca này khó. he he

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

> Yêu cầu của quý khách hơi bị khoai, ca này khó. he he


Khó nghĩa là đồ bãi không có 220v à anh ??? Hhehe nếu điện làm lại rồi cũng được ah quan trọng cơ khí còn ngon thôi

----------


## Tuấn

> hi bác chủ.
> em đang cần 2 máy khoan điện cầm tay 220v hàng bãi nhật còn dùng tốt. 3 máy khoan vặn ốc dùng điện 220v. bác chủ có thì báo em cái giá nhé.


Em có khá nhiều máy vặn ốc dùng pin bosch, lôi về chạy thử rồi .... bỏ xó. cụ cần thì để em tìm xem còn cái nào không ợ   :Smile:

----------


## Luyến

> Em có khá nhiều máy vặn ốc dùng pin bosch, lôi về chạy thử rồi .... bỏ xó. cụ cần thì để em tìm xem còn cái nào không ợ


cụ Tuấn có thì cho em 1 cái em xem có chế cháo gì lại không nhé.

bác chủ có thì báo giá cho em nhé em đang cần. máy cầm tay ở nhà em hoảng hết rồi.

----------


## Máy Đánh Bóng Sơn

> hi bác chủ.
> em đang cần 2 máy khoan điện cầm tay 220v hàng bãi nhật còn dùng tốt. 3 máy khoan vặn ốc dùng điện 220v. bác chủ có thì báo em cái giá nhé.


Hàng Bãi điện 110V, găn dimmer chạy được 220V, máy vặn ốc 110V có đều tốc trên công tắc nếu chuyển sang 220V, sẽ hư công tắc

----------


## Luyến

> Hàng Bãi điện 110V, găn dimmer chạy được 220V, máy vặn ốc 110V có đều tốc trên công tắc nếu chuyển sang 220V, sẽ hư công tắc


bác Tuấn đã cho em mấy cái máy vặn ốc rồi. bác chủ inbox cho em giá 3 cái khoan điện 110v nhé.

----------


## cncbibe

Bác cho em hỏi khoan pin Makiata hình thứ 2 dòng 1 trong hình của bác tình trạng pin thế nào? Em đang cần để dùng khoan mấy cái linh tinh trong nhà... keke.
Có thể xem hàng của bác ở đâu vậy?

----------


## Máy Đánh Bóng Sơn

> bác Tuấn đã cho em mấy cái máy vặn ốc rồi. bác chủ inbox cho em giá 3 cái khoan điện 110v nhé.

----------


## Máy Đánh Bóng Sơn

> Bác cho em hỏi khoan pin Makiata hình thứ 2 dòng 1 trong hình của bác tình trạng pin thế nào? Em đang cần để dùng khoan mấy cái linh tinh trong nhà... keke.
> Có thể xem hàng của bác ở đâu vậy?


Pin tốt nghe Bác
Xem hàng 152 đường số 17,P.11, Q.Gò Vấp, TP.HCM

----------


## cncbibe

> Pin tốt nghe Bác
> Xem hàng 152 đường số 17,P.11, Q.Gò Vấp, TP.HCM


May quá, nhà em gần ngay đó. Chiều về em ghé bác nghe.

----------


## cnclaivung

bác chủ có con máy hàn điện tử mini nào không , inbox em cái

----------


## Luyến

> 


em không xem được chất lượng máy nhưng tin tưởng bên anh. anh cứ chọn cho em 3 cái khoan tốt khoẻ tốc độ chậm là ok em về khoan sắt thank

----------


## Máy Đánh Bóng Sơn

> em không xem được chất lượng máy nhưng tin tưởng bên anh. anh cứ chọn cho em 3 cái khoan tốt khoẻ tốc độ chậm là ok em về khoan sắt thank


Chậm là bao nhiêu vòng /phút Bác? có lọai 500rpm được không

Post lên cho Bác nào cần

----------


## Luyến

> Chậm là bao nhiêu vòng /phút Bác? có lọai 500rpm được không [/IMG]


ok bác 500rpm là ok . bác inbox giá nhé.

----------


## Máy Đánh Bóng Sơn

Cuối tuần lên cho Bác nào cần, DT : 090 3773 094 , facebook "Máy Đánh Bóng Sơn"





Máy đánh bóng 2 tua của Đức xuất sang Nhật điện 110V, điều tốc 6 cấp (hàng cũ)

----------


## Máy Đánh Bóng Sơn

Lên đầu tuần cho bác nào cần

----------


## Máy Đánh Bóng Sơn

Lên cho tuần mới

----------


## hoangsikhanh

https://scontent-sin.xx.fbcdn.net/hp...ef&oe=55D42E7B
Cần lộng Bosch số 4
https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.n...94ef8dc61f8a8b
Máy soi số 7
Bác chủ xem còn không, báo lại em nhé.
0914394879

----------


## huyquynhbk

cho e xin ít thông số máy mài 2 đá 450k nhé! công suất, tốc độ, lắp đá bao nhiêu? máy đã có đá mài chưa ah? phí ship ra HN bao nhiêu ah?

----------


## thuhanoi

hi tiết 2 bộ này tý chứ nhìn ảnh nhỏ không biết cái nào làm cái gì cả  :Big Grin:

----------


## Máy Đánh Bóng Sơn

> cho e xin ít thông số máy mài 2 đá 450k nhé! công suất, tốc độ, lắp đá bao nhiêu? máy đã có đá mài chưa ah? phí ship ra HN bao nhiêu ah?


Con này không có thông tin gì cả diện 110V 120W, hình như là vậy

----------


## Máy Đánh Bóng Sơn

> https://scontent-sin.xx.fbcdn.net/hp...ef&oe=55D42E7B
> Cần lộng Bosch số 4
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.n...94ef8dc61f8a8b
> Máy soi số 7
> Bác chủ xem còn không, báo lại em nhé.
> 0914394879


hàng hết rồi Bác chon con khác giúp em, kết bạn với Facebook  "Máy đánh bóng Sơn" để xem nhiều hình hơn

----------


## Máy Đánh Bóng Sơn

> hi tiết 2 bộ này tý chứ nhìn ảnh nhỏ không biết cái nào làm cái gì cả


-Khoan mở vít và máy cắt 10cm National pin 12V 3.0Ah



-Makita khoan và súng mở vít 9.6V 2.0ah

----------


## buithonamk42

Cho mình hỏi makita khoan và sung mở vít 9.6V 2.0ah (Giá 650/2c) pin có lâu không? (Bạn có thể chọn cho mình 2 cục pin tốt rồi báo giá giúp mình) mình muốn dùng mục đích vặn thật chặt ecu M4. phản hồi giúp mình thông tin nhé, thank

----------


## Máy Đánh Bóng Sơn

> Cho mình hỏi makita khoan và sung mở vít 9.6V 2.0ah (Giá 650/2c) pin có lâu không? (Bạn có thể chọn cho mình 2 cục pin tốt rồi báo giá giúp mình) mình muốn dùng mục đích vặn thật chặt ecu M4. phản hồi giúp mình thông tin nhé, thank


Sẽ tìm 2 cục pin tốt nhất cho Bác, nếu sạc đầy bấm máy quay liên thục chắc được 15-30phút, còn dùng để làm việc thì cả ngày tuy theo làm nhiêu ít, 2 cục :1 sac 1dùng thay đổi qua về cũng ok lắm không ảnh hưởng công việc nhiều

----------


## thuhanoi

> -Khoan mở vít và máy cắt 10cm National pin 12V 3.0Ah


Mình lấy bộ này nhé

----------


## Máy Đánh Bóng Sơn

Lên hàng mới cho Bác nào cần

----------


## Tuanlm

Cho mình xin ít thông tin và hình ảnh loại máy này nhé.

----------


## Máy Đánh Bóng Sơn

> Cho mình xin ít thông tin và hình ảnh loại máy này nhé.


Máy cắt bàn Hitachi 180mm, diện 110v, gằn thêm dimmer dùng dc 220V, 780W

----------


## Máy Đánh Bóng Sơn

Em lên hàng mới cho Bác nào cần

----------


## anhxco

e đang quan tâm con ls0800. e tính cắt nhôm. lâu lâu cắt sắt. bác cho e thêm ít thông tin nhé. muộn quá nên k nhắn phone cho bác dc

----------


## Máy Đánh Bóng Sơn

> e đang quan tâm con ls0800. e tính cắt nhôm. lâu lâu cắt sắt. bác cho e thêm ít thông tin nhé. muộn quá nên k nhắn phone cho bác dc


Bác cần thêm thông tin nào tất cả có trên máy: Đá 200-216mm, dien 100V( găn dimmer dùng duoc dien 220V), công suất 11A hay 1050W, tốc độ 5000rpm

----------


## hminhtq

Bác còn cưa lọng không. Show cho e con nào nhon nhon tí

----------


## Máy Đánh Bóng Sơn

> Bác còn cưa lọng không. Show cho e con nào nhon nhon tí


Em còn Makita 500K rất ngon 
17

18

----------


## Máy Đánh Bóng Sơn

Máy cắt Bàn Makita 5700-H

----------


## Máy Đánh Bóng Sơn



----------


## hung1706

Em đang quan tâm mấy cái hộp đồ nghề. Bác có thể chụp vài pic các món bên trong không ạ  :Big Grin:

----------


## Máy Đánh Bóng Sơn

> Em đang quan tâm mấy cái hộp đồ nghề. Bác có thể chụp vài pic các món bên trong không ạ


Dạ cái hộp hết rồi nhé Bác

Makita dùng cho Bác nào muôn làm máy đánh bóng sơn

----------


## Máy Đánh Bóng Sơn

em tiếp tục

Mở lốp 4,7,16C dùng Pin, đk: siết bánh theo cần siết zin theo xe , không dùng cần trợ lực

----------


## Máy Đánh Bóng Sơn

Súng mở Bulong cho Bác nào cần

----------


## hoctap256

> Em lên hàng mới cho Bác nào cần


em khoái con dư này nhưng nó cắm điện bác có không ?

----------

hivongit

----------


## Máy Đánh Bóng Sơn

> em khoái con dư này nhưng nó cắm điện bác có không ?


, Có chứ Bác, đâu có gì khó đâu: Bác lấy pin hư nối với 1 adapter 220V ra 7.2V-9V là xong

----------


## Huudong

bác có con cưa lọng nào cắt inox tầm 3mm dc không ?

----------


## Máy Đánh Bóng Sơn

> bác có con cưa lọng nào cắt inox tầm 3mm dc không ?


Cưa lọng dùng cưa gỗ là chính, cưa sắt thì dùng ít thôi, còn inox chắc không ngon lành gì Bác ơi

----------

hivongit, Huudong

----------


## Máy Đánh Bóng Sơn

Cuối tuần




Max lên được 25KG



Máy cắt sắt Bosch 230V



Máy khí nén Makita


Máy đánh bóng sơn

----------


## Máy Đánh Bóng Sơn

Khoan mở vít National, chỉnh lực 21 cấp, pin lion 3,6V, có thể sạc từ Usb máy tính

----------


## tiểu ngư nhi

bên mình có cung cấp máy cưa lọng chỉ không bác nhỉ

----------


## Máy Đánh Bóng Sơn

> bên mình có cung cấp máy cưa lọng chỉ không bác nhỉ


Có Bác mà hết hàng mất rồi 1.2-1.6tr một cái 


Lên cho Bác nào cần

----------


## Máy Đánh Bóng Sơn

Pin National lion  

Máy khí nén Hitachi 5kg 

Micro Grinder


Máy mài Toshiba


Biến áp cũ
1500w



3000w


7500w

----------


## Máy Đánh Bóng Sơn

Pin Makita lion

----------


## Máy Đánh Bóng Sơn

lến cho Bác nào cần

----------


## Máy Đánh Bóng Sơn



----------

lf.utd

----------


## Máy Đánh Bóng Sơn



----------


## Ken

> 


 Bác lựa dùm em 1 cái bắn vít mạnh & pin tốt nhé .

----------

Máy Đánh Bóng Sơn

----------


## hoctap256

taping machine ngon quá ......... nhưng thiếu 1 thớt :3

----------


## Máy Đánh Bóng Sơn

> taping machine ngon quá ......... nhưng thiếu 1 thớt :3


Của nó vậy Bác để trên bàn cao 60cm

----------


## Máy Đánh Bóng Sơn

món mới

----------


## Tuanlm

Lấy con rút rivet nhé. Bạn cho sdt liên hệ 09 35 39 31 37

----------


## Ledngochan

Bác có máy soi (alu) loại nhỏ mình lấy 2 cái nhé.

----------


## Máy Đánh Bóng Sơn

Lên cho ngày mới, DT của em 090 3773 094 , Facebook "Máy đánh bóng sơn"

----------


## Máy Đánh Bóng Sơn

> Bác có máy soi (alu) loại nhỏ mình lấy 2 cái nhé.

----------


## Máy Đánh Bóng Sơn

Súng pin lion

----------


## Máy Đánh Bóng Sơn

lên Cuối tuần

----------


## Máy Đánh Bóng Sơn

Pin lion dùng sạc điện thoại hay USB 5V là sạc được

----------


## thuhanoi

Không thấy máy khoan từ nhỉ

----------


## Máy Đánh Bóng Sơn

Bào gỗ lớn nhỏ, chà nhám xe tắng, soi lớn



Chà nhám Xe Tăng


Bào Nhỏ



Bào lớn



Soi lớn

----------


## Máy Đánh Bóng Sơn

Súng mở Bulong xe tải



Bulong xe tải diên 220V(gắn dimmer) mở được bulong < 38

----------


## Máy Đánh Bóng Sơn

Cuối tuần Up lên cho Bác nào cần

----------


## Máy Đánh Bóng Sơn

Up lên cho Bác nào cần

----------


## Máy Đánh Bóng Sơn

Lên cho Bác nào cần

----------


## lf.utd

[QUOTE=Máy Đánh Bóng Sơn;41731]em tiếp tục

Mở lốp 4,7,16C dùng Pin, đk: siết bánh theo cần siết zin theo xe , không dùng cần trợ lực







hữu nghị cho mình 1 con 200k về ngâm cứu nha bạn, cái máy mồ côi thôi ko cần gì khác. con màu đỏ ở giữa ý...cảm ơn nhiều

----------


## Máy Đánh Bóng Sơn

Lên đầu tuấn cho Bác nào Cần

----------


## Máy Đánh Bóng Sơn



----------


## Huudong

Bác chủ kiếm giùm em cái bánh răng của HITACHI này, em nó phi 50, 58 răng, dạng răng nghiêng. Bác có giá nào em cũng mua.

----------


## Huudong

> Bác chủ kiếm giùm em cái bánh răng của HITACHI này, em nó phi 50, 58 răng, dạng răng nghiêng. Bác có giá nào em cũng mua.


đính kèm cái hình em nó

----------


## Máy Đánh Bóng Sơn

[IMG]

----------


## Máy Đánh Bóng Sơn

> đính kèm cái hình em nó


Cái này Bác vui lòng ra Ta Uyên, hay Lý THương Kiệt, em đập từng bao từng bao bán về đó Bác

----------

Huudong

----------


## buithonamk42

Đã nhận được hàng của bác, hàng chắc chắn rất chuẩn, chúc bác đắt hàng nhé.

----------


## sieunhim

có cái mày khoan bàn nào không thớt

----------


## Máy Đánh Bóng Sơn

Lên cho Bác nào cần

----------


## Máy Đánh Bóng Sơn

> có cái mày khoan bàn nào không thớt


Dạ còn 2 cái này nè Bác

----------


## Máy Đánh Bóng Sơn

Sáng Thứ 7 up lên cho Bác nào cần

----------


## phuongmd

Em góp ý tí nhưng trước đó xin lỗi bác chủ chút xíu là:
- Anh em trên 4r toàn dân ít tiền.
- Giá bác bán hơi chát.
- Em sai bác xem lại điều 1. 
Thank bác chủ nhiều.

----------

elenercom

----------


## huyquynhbk

Có con khoan bàn nào tốc độ <250vg/ph k bác ơi? giá cả ntn?

----------


## Máy Đánh Bóng Sơn

Lên cuối Tuần cho Bác nào Cần

----------


## Máy Đánh Bóng Sơn

> Em góp ý tí nhưng trước đó xin lỗi bác chủ chút xíu là:
> - Anh em trên 4r toàn dân ít tiền.
> - Giá bác bán hơi chát.
> - Em sai bác xem lại điều 1. 
> Thank bác chủ nhiều.


Cám ơn Bác nhiều

Nhưng Bác suy nghĩ lại giúp em, khi bác nói   
- Anh em trên 4r toàn dân ít tiền.( "toàn dân ít tiền" không đúng nghe Bác), (Mình tự nhận mình ít tiền thì sẽ kg bao giờ có nhiều tiền nhé Bác), Bác có muốn có nhiều tiền không( nếu muốn mỗi sáng hảy nhìn mình trong gương, đặt tay lên ngực và nói 30 lần" tôi phải trở thành tỷ phú "(sau 3 năm nếu Bác không trở thành tỷ phú, thì cũng là người giàu có, mua tòan đồ mới không chơi đồ cũ nữa ) 
- Giá bác bán hơi chát. ( Bác nói không có dẫn chứng), Trong khi em nghĩ mình bán rẻ lắm đem lại niềm vui cho nhiều Bác ( cũng như em trước đây rất thích đồ nghề mà không mua nỗi), Bác đã bao giờ mua đổ của em chưa, em bán Bác mua về dùng không vừa ý, dùng không phù hợp, hay cảm thấy mình bị lừa, hàng không tốt, Bác có thể đổi trả, cho đến khi nào bác cảm thấy hài lòng,

----------

thanhvp

----------


## thanhvp

Bác chủ có cái máy cắt tôn nào không? tiện thể chon cho mình 2 con bắn vít lợp tôn loại tốt nhé,Thanks!

----------


## Máy Đánh Bóng Sơn

Bác nào cần alo em



60K một cái
Chuyển từ súng mở vít 6.35mm ra 1/2



Chuyển từ súng mở vít 6.35mm ra khoan giá 60k( chưa có đầu khoan)





Chuyểntừ súng bulong 1/2 ra khoan va mơ vít 6.35mm , giá 60k( chưa có đầu khoan)



Chuyển từ súng mở vít 6.35mm ra 1/4 giá 20k

----------


## Máy Đánh Bóng Sơn

> Bác chủ có cái máy cắt tôn nào không? tiện thể chon cho mình 2 con bắn vít lợp tôn loại tốt nhé,Thanks!


Facebook của em " máy đánh bóng sơn" em gởi hình máy cắt tôn cho Bác

----------


## onapthanh

MÌnh đang có nhu cầu về dụng cụ cơ khí mà cụ thể là súng bắn bu lông bằng hơi. Bác nào có hàng nhật bãi alo em nhé

----------


## Máy Đánh Bóng Sơn

Vít điện 2.4V China xuất Mỹ (không sạc)
Giá 100.000đồng
Dùng pin sạc 2.4V , khi hết pin làm vít thường cũng ok 
bên trong có 2 pin Panasonic con rất mới ( trị giá 120K), có thể thay 1 cell li ion 3.7V vào dùng
Jac sạc 5ly bình thương dùng adapter từ 2.6V đền 5V hay USB đều sạc được
Dùng đấu vít lục giác 6.35mm thông dụng, như mũi bắn tôn



Súng vặn bu lông KW-1600Spro ( Nhật Cũ)
Nhà sản xuất: Kuken
Xuất xứ: Nhật Bản
Giá: 900.000đồng
Thông số kỹ thuật:
- Khả năng vặn ốc: 16mm
- Mô-men xoắn cực đại: 100-330Nm
- Tốc độ không tải: 8.000 v/phút
- Lực nén khí: 2.2 kW
- Lượng khí tiêu thụ: 0,3 m3/phút
- Đầu khí vào: 1/4"
- Kích thước: Dài 165mm
- Trọng lượng: 1,46 kg
http://www.frankstools.com/kuken-pro...-light-impa…


Hitachi Li ion



Makita mạnh nhất 



Natioanl chỉnh lực


Makita li ion14.4V



Hitachi li ion



Natioanal 12V 2a

Hitachi 2a,3a


Ryobi Li ion 14.4V

----------


## Máy Đánh Bóng Sơn

Đồ ngjhề nhật cũ Post cho Bác nào cần điện thọai của em 090 3773 094,  facebook "máy đánh bóng sơn"

----------


## anhthai20121991

bác ở đâu nhỉ

----------

